# Gracie did good



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

A week housed together with the poodles at my vet's lodge and she was calm and quiet.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is just awesome news. I hope you had a nice trip!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Always great to hear when poodles do well!! . Woot!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes I did


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sammy the spoo said:


> Always great to hear when poodles do well!! . Woot!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Well that'd be the non poodle, but the poodles were there :happy:


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

twyla said:


> Well that'd be the non poodle, but the poodles were there :happy:


Ooops!! Newb mistake!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This is Grace chillin'


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

what a relief that your dogs do well when you are away on vacation.


----------

